# Wheel Hop Advice



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

With the stock tires for the 2005 GTO I never had a wheel hop. Spun like hell then took off. When I purchsed the Nitto Drag radials 275 40 17 for the back I get it quite a bit. I have a hell of a lot better traction with the new tires but it seems to go from a little spin right to grip and wheel hop. Maybe I just need to adjust my driving habits with the new tires. Maybe these tires were meant to be really heated up before jumping on them.
From I understand the hopping is really bad for the back end. If I can't get rid of the wheel hopping should I look to reinforce the backend? If so what are my options.

Thx


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Just take some time to learn where the traction point is on the throttle. It can be very difficult with our boys. But it can be done.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Changing out your rear end Diff Cover for the Harrop Diff Cover will make a big difference. You will be eliminating almost all the Differential torque under acceleration and cornering allowing less rear wheel travel.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Changing out your rear end Diff Cover for the Harrop Diff Cover will make a big difference. You will be eliminating almost all the Differential torque under acceleration and cornering allowing less rear wheel travel.


How does this effect the wheel travel if it's a diff cover? Do you have a site or a pic? I would like to elemitate the wheel hop issues as well.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Energy Suspension's Rear Sub frame bushings for street use will eliminate a great deal of wheel hop.........open link and scroll down.http://www.energysuspension.com/pages/newpd1.html


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

A lot have found decent success with Koni adjustables. A lot easier of an install.
Im going the cheap easy way first.........Konis and air bags.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

t0ny said:


> http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm


I can definatly see how this would help from these pics. The price seems kinda high. Anyone done this? Is it definatly worth it or better using the money elsewhere?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

t0ny said:


> http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm













Are you still able to mount the speed sensors with the Harrop diff cover?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Heres a link with a pic showing wher they are mounted.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5874


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5874



So to clarify, you purchased the Hyperflex System and it was 96.00 + S&H?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The system is more like $280. I believe he only installed the rear control arm bushing. I was quoted $104 for them.

Where did you get them for $96?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

edysinger said:


> So to clarify, you purchased the Hyperflex System and it was 96.00 + S&H?


Correct...........


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> The system is more like $280. I believe he only installed the rear control arm bushing. I was quoted $104 for them.
> 
> Where did you get them for $96?


I installed the rear subframe bushing kit. Purchased from Energy Suspension direct.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't know they sold direct! I'll go that route!

Thanks John!


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Correct...........


Thanks, I'll go that route. Heh, I'll have a lot of "to-dos" on my GTO when it comes out of its hibernation.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Energy Suspension's Rear Sub frame bushings for street use will eliminate a great deal of wheel hop.........open link and scroll down.http://www.energysuspension.com/pages/newpd1.html


I installed these in my car. Tremendous difference in wheel hop. 90 % of it is gone.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Drag Bags, $100

http://www.bmrfabrication.com/


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> A lot have found decent success with Koni adjustables. A lot easier of an install.
> Im going the cheap easy way first.........Konis and air bags.


Subframe bushings are 96.00.....45 mins to install on lift.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Part of the cost of the Harrop is shipping it over here from Aus. but depending on what kid of driving you do it can make a hell of a difference. I race on road courses and what it does is keeps the Differential from torquing under acceleration and turning. If the Diff torques it will cause the tire to move lateraly reducing traction and changing the angle that the tire contacts the ground. Anyone that does any serious road racing will tell you that, that is not a good thing. Another good thing that it does is double your Diff fluid capacity and alows it to dissapate heat faster so you dont boil the gear oil under hard use


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Subframe bushings are 96.00.....45 mins to install on lift.


But how many of us have a lift installed in our garage?


----------

